# Had a good tip last night :) How I turned a $6.29 ride into a $22.29 ride :)



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Went to pick up a ride, all older adults. Once I got there they fiddled around, and I was getting tired of waiting. Total fare was $8.39. Finally got them in the car, son of riders knew I was getting fed up with the long wait. Then tiped me $8.00 before the start of the ride. Once I got the parents to destination, he enjoyed the ride and conservation, he tiped me another $8.00. Last ride of the day and home by 1:30 am.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Technically, you didn't turn anything into anything. You just got lucky that you got a pax that believed in tipping and was feeling generous that night. Could have easily turned around with any other given pax and you'd been left with just $8.39 even if you did everything completely identical.

I had a group of 4 wanting to be delivered in 4 different locations. Good long run from Buckhead (Atlanta's version of an Uptown) to outside the perimeter in the suburbs. $24 fair, all destinations updated within the app... then the last guy got out and handed me a $20. Same ride with anyone else and there'd been no $20... it's purely luck of the draw... this was also last ride of the day and brought me real close to home, so it was perfect. I did nothing special to "turn" a $24 into a $44 fare, it was just luck that this drunk guy was feeling generous.


----------

